# HQ Contact Pictures



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

So yesterday I made HQ contact pictures for my favorite contacts. I used the Facebook app, opened a decent picture, clicked set as contact. Worked pretty good, quality was much better.

1. One problem is that is a PIA to do for every contact, and it would be nice if they updated (sync with fb/g+)
So I know they sync with G+ but the quality was not very good for the contacts I had through G+. Maybe bad camera?

Either way I couldn't select a separate image on G+ to use besides the profile pic, odd.
2. The other problem is when I wiped and installed a ROM it erased all the pictures I had updated...back to blurry pictures

Finally......my question

Has anyone found an app or a way to sync HQ pictures for all of the contacts?


----------



## hadisious (Dec 17, 2011)

I would like to know this as well. Hopefully once Facebook updates for ICS, they will also address high quality contact photos.


----------



## jeffaa (Aug 15, 2011)

It looks like FB integration might be coming with 4.0.3.
http://developer.android.com/sdk/android-4.0.3.html


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah all my Google contact pictures look horrible. That's the only thing I have been trying to figure out. I got all of them off Facebook when I started with Android so they should be good quality but when they call and the picture shows up it looks pixelated BAD.


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

Friendcaster will sync all of your facebook contacts. It allows you to join the ones that dont sync automatically too. My only problem was that I had to set the view for my contacts to google contacts only because it synced all of my FB contacts with phone numbers listed.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Definitely love friendcaster. You can also try "syncmypix" which will download high res pics for your google contacts from facebook, and you can keep them up to date that way.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

But the high res pics are still crappy. I have been using syncmypix....

Is friendcaster any better?

When do we get 4.0.3 official? I thought we were supposed to get it right away...


----------



## dansan (Jul 3, 2011)

i did the same thing when i had my thunderbolt but here is the problem...

you set them as a high quality photo on the phone. when the contacts sync with google they upload as low res photos. so when your contacts sync back on your phone after you wipe the phone or whatever they come down as the low res versions..


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds like the problem is there is no way to backup HQ pics to Google Contacts. That needs fixed imho.


----------



## testingchip (Jul 23, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> But the high res pics are still crappy. I have been using syncmypix....
> 
> Is friendcaster any better?
> 
> When do we get 4.0.3 official? I thought we were supposed to get it right away...


Friendcaster is no better. Love the app but HQ is not HQ on our screen. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## thescreensavers (Jun 8, 2011)

FriendCaster and Syncmypics = crappy quality pics even if you tell them to download HQ pics.


----------

